# Toilet slowly draining, sink causes level to rise



## emeryj23 (Aug 31, 2012)

I installed the toilet in my bathroom on Wednesday and have had no problems at all, but last night on thursday the toilet wouldn't flush. The water level would just rise. I tried using a plunger but that had no effect, other than hearing water near the sink move around. I left it overnight and the water level in the toilet went down to a minimum, so it is slowly draining, but not flushing. When I use the sink, the water level in the toilet rises and the water bubbles (obviously the water is going back up the pipe to the toilet or something). Do I have a clog in the pipe that is stopping 100% water flow or something? Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Call a plumber:thumbsup: you won't be able to fix this yourself.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Go buy one of these or call a plumber.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you on septic or sewer, sounds like there is a stoppage in the main line close to that bathroom, you need to call a plumber and have the drain professionally rotor-rooted.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

When you have a stoppage water will always back up to the lowest point closest to the stoppage, in your case the toilet. If You are on septic tank and the tank is full, that will cause the problem you are having.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Use the money earned doing what you KNOW how to do to pay a plumber to do what he KNOWS how to do. This all started with the incorrect installation of the toilet.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

